# Communication Styles



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

> Noble Score: 2
> 
> Socratic Score: 4
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty accurate.

What will you get?

As always with my temperament inquiries please list both your Enneagram type (tritype if known) and your Myers-Briggs Type.

Now please discuss:happy:

EDIT: wow...forgot to list my types lmao
MBT: INTP, fairly ambiverted.
Ennea: 3w2 5w4 8w7.


----------



## NotedBook300 (Sep 24, 2011)

> *Your Noble Score is 4
> 
> Your Socratic Score is 0
> 
> ...


MBTI: ISTP
Ennea: 5w6, 3w2, 8w9

I answered "No" for most of them.


----------



## DoctorYikes (Nov 22, 2010)

Noble: 5
Socratic: 2
Reflective: 2

Hrm. Needs a bit of tact.


----------



## IdontCare (Jan 4, 2012)

Noble: 3
Socratic: 1
Reflective: 5


----------



## Murnando (Dec 10, 2011)

Noble: 2
Socratic: 6
Reflective: 4

It was okay, but the test was quite simplistic and and badly designed. There was no middle ground option for an answer, it was either 100% yes or 100% no, and the test was only about 20 questions long, so I highly doubt it's accuracy. It's a nice idea though, there aren't many tests that focus purely on the sociological side of things.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Noble: 10

Socratic: 6

Reflective: 4

I tell it like it is, am particularly scolded by Fe types (or surprise Fe types) for/by being very direct, but I'm capable enough of applying the Socratic method that I'm careful about to whom and when I say things (more and more as I get older, especially). 

iSFP

Enneagram 6w7


----------



## MandiKind (Oct 27, 2011)

Noble 2
Socratic 2
Reflective 4

A Reflective is supportive, polite, conflict-free. Believes that the maintenance or advancement of the personal relationship assumes precedence over all other functions and goals during an interaction. Uses communication to deepen relationships.

It sounds accurate for me. Also, it looks like we all have an ulterior motive when we're conversing with others. 

ISFP
9w8...9-5-4


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

Noble 3
Socratic 3
Reflective 5

A Reflective is supportive, polite, conflict-free. Believes that the maintenance or advancement of the personal relationship assumes precedence over all other functions and goals during an interaction. Uses communication to deepen relationships.


ISFP
6w7, 9w8, 3w2


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

Your Noble Score is 2

Your Socratic Score is 3

Your Reflective Score is 4

ISFP

4w5


----------



## arleccio (Feb 1, 2012)

Your Noble Score is 6

Your Socratic Score is 2

Your Reflective Score is 5

If your Noble and Reflective scores are close to each other but far from your Socratic score, you are a Senator. The Senator chooses (according to situation) between Noble and Reflective styles, "the most clever of all communicators, the Senator views communication as a strategy for success or survival." 

...or just tries to get through it as fast as possible :wink:


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

Your Noble Score is 1

Your Socratic Score is 5

Your Reflective Score is 3

_If your Socratic score is higher than the other two, you are Socratic. The Socratic is analytical, reasonable, deliberate in what they say, to whom they will say it, and under what conditions they will say it." Uses communication to persuade._

ESFP
I seemed to fit this description, as well as the equal Socratic and Reflective result. Sort of a mix between the two.


----------

